# Available to Sub or backup this Weekend. LONG ISLAND



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

Western Suffolk/ Eastern Nassau area.
I am based in Huntington, have one account in Glen Cove (my employer) so I'm over in that area too.

I do not have a spreader so I do not do salting or sanding.

-Jeremy
[email protected]


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

It's coming down, and it doesn't look like it's stopping anytime soon, if anyone needs an extra truck to help out I'm ready to roll.

-Jeremy

(516) 528-8835


----------

